# 176



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

It was a pretty good day. Fished 4pm til it got to cold around 10pm
After 30lb of fillets fed the rest to the coyotes


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Holy Cow!!!! That's the second damnest thing I ever seen.

way2go

Firehole or Lost Dog?

.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

burbot are nasty buggers...how did they fight? Are they worth braving the cold for....at night?


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

They fight like a wet sock but they are tasty in a fryer.

Was there any ice?


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Way to thin 'em, Hockey! Nice of you to feed a few coyotes also. They gotta eat too.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice slaughter.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Never had them but they look like they would have nice fillets on them...yum


----------



## kastmaster (Nov 20, 2007)

Good on ya! Thanks for helping out the Gorge.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Wow thats a buttload of burb's.


----------



## wagdog (Jan 6, 2009)

NICE. Way to help the fishery and get some good eats.


----------

